# Oliva Serie G Special G Cigar Review - Tight draw



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good looking figurado. A little tight draw, Tasting reminds a lot of Old Fashioned Chico Cameroon but the OFCC stands much better in price. The tas...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Special G Cigar Review - Tight draw


----------

